# Recommendation: SystemSix or CAAD10



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi guys, I need a recommendation. I have a SS-HM that I love. I want to get into some racing, however I don't want to race it as I would hate to crash it. I want a recommendation on a frame I could race and use as my training bike/bad weather bike. I was thinking of a used SystemSix frame or a new CAAD10. Both should be about that same price with my team discount on the CAAD10. 

I know that CAAD10 has a good 5-6 years jump on design and experience compared to the SystemSix. However I have read some reviewed about how great the System is. Unfortunately I won't be able to ride a System since I would have to find one on eBay. I road a CAAD10 for a short test, however it was a size too big and I couldn't determine how much I liked it since I couldn't get my fit squared away. 

There are several of you on here with a lot of Cannondale experience so I am relying on you. Please set me on the right path.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Ahillock said:


> Hi guys, I need a recommendation. I have a SS-HM that I love. I want to get into some racing, however I don't want to race it as I would hate to crash it. I want a recommendation on a frame I could race and use as my training bike/bad weather bike. I was thinking of a used SystemSix frame or a new CAAD10. Both should be about that same price with my team discount on the CAAD10.
> 
> I know that CAAD10 has a good 5-6 years jump on design and experience compared to the SystemSix. However I have read some reviewed about how great the System is. Unfortunately I won't be able to ride a System since I would have to find one on eBay. I road a CAAD10 for a short test, however it was a size too big and I couldn't determine how much I liked it since I couldn't get my fit squared away.
> 
> There are several of you on here with a lot of Cannondale experience so I am relying on you. Please set me on the right path.


My vote is always for the System. However, the CAAD 10 is a bit safer. the Systems seems to be plagued paint cracking and degradation of the carbon alu joint. As something to race on the System is my fav of the 3 bikes Ive owned. I love the CAAD 10 too though, I wish I had one. Either one will kick ass, but Ill always love the System. It just had the right balance of comfort and stiffness for me.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I kind of wonder if the CAAD10 is even lighter than an older SS...........

As for racing and crashing,
The CAAD10 is avail to replace as needed. You could get the crash replacement discount too. Plus, you get a warranty with your new frame purchase. 

If you crash your used SS, you have to scour Ebay/used for your size. This would really suck if you had a race in 3 weeks. I had my warranty frame in my hands in less than 2 weeks from Cdale for my old Six. They gave me a CAAD10. 

I have been on a SS std mod and really could not tell much of a difference now. But, my opinion is subjective. I don't race, but like to ride my CAAD10 hard on hills.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I vote CAAD10. Warranty, easy to find, new... and I think it's lighter than the SystemSix was! Sure the System rides great (especially for racing) but the CAAD10 ain't no slouch either.


----------



## manymiles (May 26, 2010)

I am currently building a Caad 10 frame for next race season, I also own a Tarmac. I will be using my Cannondale for racing crits to try to cat up to 3. Allot of people favor the Caad 10 for crits including myself, for longer road races I would strongly consider the Supersix.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Devastator said:


> My vote is always for the System. However, the CAAD 10 is a bit safer. the Systems seems to be plagued paint cracking and degradation of the carbon alu joint. As something to race on the System is my fav of the 3 bikes Ive owned. I love the CAAD 10 too though, I wish I had one. Either one will kick ass, but Ill always love the System. It just had the right balance of comfort and stiffness for me.


Well I am not too worried about the pain cracking (as long as it isn't more serious/structural). I would probably strip the paint and respray it. Do you have enough time on both the CAAD10 and SystemSix to compare the two for me? So it seems the SystemSix is stiffer and about the same weight as the CAAD10? What about comfort? Any difference in the way the two bikes climb?





ziscwg said:


> I kind of wonder if the CAAD10 is even lighter than an older SS...........
> 
> As for racing and crashing,
> The CAAD10 is avail to replace as needed. You could get the crash replacement discount too. Plus, you get a warranty with your new frame purchase.
> ...


I believe the SystemSix is the same weight as a CAAD10 if not a little lighter. I want to say the SystemSix frame weighs in the low 1100g range.

I mean the warranty is nice for any defects, but it won't do any good for a crash. If I crash the SystemSix, then I can use my team discount and get a CAAD10 for 50% off retail. If I crash the CAAD10, then I can use my team discount and get a CAAD10 for 50% off retail. Or if time permitted look on eBay/CL for a frameset. Either way I could have a CAAD10 in my hands fairly quickly if I crashed.




Dan Gerous said:


> I vote CAAD10. Warranty, easy to find, new... and I think it's lighter than the SystemSix was! Sure the System rides great (especially for racing) but the CAAD10 ain't no slouch either.


So the warranty is nice if there is a defect in the paint or something structural. I agree with that. But if I am going to race, the bike will see some hard miles and could see a few crashes. A crash wouldn't be covered under warranty anyways and I believe my team discount >>> than the crash replacement/frame exchange that Cannondale offers.




manymiles said:


> I am currently building a Caad 10 frame for next race season, I also own a Tarmac. I will be using my Cannondale for racing crits to try to cat up to 3. Allot of people favor the Caad 10 for crits including myself, for longer road races I would strongly consider the Supersix.


Yes I know many people favor the CAAD10. I think it is a great frame and one of the reasons I am considering it. However, it might be nice to race something different apart from all the CAAD guys (guess the SystemSix would be 1/2 a CAAD  ). I have a SuperSix for longer road rides where I might worry about comfort some more. Otherwise, I just want a race machine.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Start hunting ebay then! :thumbsup:


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I ride a CAAD9 which is a nice bike. Stiff, fairly comfortable for alu frame, and great handling (most likely do to geo). I don't think you would go wrong with either frame. However the SystemSix is special in many ways. If you have the chance I would give that frame a shot.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

*System Six*

I currently ride a 07 SystemSix that I bult up last year from a new frame and fork I bought off a mechanic on ebay. I had bought as many carbon bits as I could to make my commutting ride more comfortable and put spinergy rims on it to dampen things up. I had a couple local shops put the parts I bought on along with the goretex cable. I have to say I love the ride. Every shop I bring it has told me its the best frame cannondale made. I started with aluminum bars but moved to carbon with carbon spacers to compliment the carbon stem and all carbon sl fork. As far as replacement goes I don't think it would be easy to find another frame as it took me almost a year to get the one I wanted on ebay. Also the fork on my sl version is proprietary in that its a little wider at the top of the crown (1 1/4") then the aftermarket forks out there. Also Cannondale charges 350 for a replacement fork. If I was in a situation where the frame could be damaged easy in my normal routine I would buy a newer frame with a warranty. Although to me the main thing that makes the SystemSix shine over other frames is the all carbon sl fork with the stiff headtube design. This is all my 02 cents worth for someone who puts 500 miles a month on average on it.

Shoemakerpom2010:thumbsup:


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Race the Super Six and buy some race wheels.

and if you're a Cat 4 getting 50% off a frame, I would highly, highly suggest buying from the shop that supports your team.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

-dustin said:


> Race the Super Six and buy some race wheels.
> 
> and if you're a Cat 4 getting 50% off a frame, I would highly, highly suggest buying from the shop that supports your team.


Hell no. I don't mind racing my SS-HM for a stage race or hill climb race. But I would never race it in a crit. Never. I don't want to race a frame that will cost me $2000 to replace when a rider sideswipes me. I would rather replace a $500 frame at that point don't you think? Already have a set of Zipps. 

Of course I buy from the team shop. How else do you think I get the team discount? I can't just get that at any C-Dale dealer. Lol


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I mean don't even consider a System from eBay if you can get the CAAD10 at a discount. 

If you get 50% off, a new Super won't cost you $2000 to replace. I was in your same situation. And I'm still racing an SWORKS.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

-dustin said:


> I mean don't even consider a System from eBay if you can get the CAAD10 at a discount.
> 
> If you get 50% off, a new Super won't cost you $2000 to replace. I was in your same situation. And I'm still racing an SWORKS.


Actually new Super is $2000 cause we only get the Evo. $1800 plus tax plus shipping. So yes it is $2000. 

I am considering a System because you can get them for $450-500, they are supposedly a great frame from everyone who has owned one, and who knows how easy it will be to find one in decent shape in a few years. A CAAD10 will always be easy for me to get my hands on.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like you're set on a scouring the classifieds for a System, so let's recap:

System Six
- Used
- Lack warranty/ crash replacement
- May or may not be better than a CAAD10
- $500
- Doesn't support the LBS that sponsors your team

CAAD10
- New
- Warranty
- May or may not be better than a System Six
- $500
- Does support the LBS that sponsors your team.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

-dustin said:


> Sounds like you're set on a scouring the classifieds for a System, so let's recap:
> 
> System Six
> - Used
> ...


I think this sums it up nicely. Really it seems like a toss up.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Im trying to make this decision as well right now. I dont think its possible to go wrong with either though. The system six appears stiffer and racier and was also made in the states...

I will probably buy whatever frame comes pops up on ebay first... I need a race bike asap.


----------



## jdp211 (Jan 7, 2011)

I vote for a CAAD, but in your situation, which I sort of am, I'd be looking for a system six.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Not for me I kept my system.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't own a CAAD10 so I can not comment. I do have a System Six. It is my personal favorite of all the bikes in my collection. If you have a chance to own a System Six I say go for it.

Here is my System Six (SRAM Rival/Force).


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

fun2none said:


> I don't own a CAAD10 so I can not comment. I do have a System Six. It is my personal favorite of all the bikes in my collection. If you have a chance to own a System Six I say go for it.
> 
> Here is my System Six (SRAM Rival/Force).


Nice bike.


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

I'd get the SystemSix, just because they will become harder to find in upcoming years. You will always have a chance to buy a CAAD10, CAAD11, etc.

The SystemSix was special, CAAD rear end with carbon on everything past the seat-tube I believe. My personal guess (no proof of this) is that Cannondale could do innovative stuff like this when they had in-house manufacturing. While the CAAD is amazing, it's a standard alu. frame. To me the SystemSix is something special and unique.

It's going to be hard finding one in good condition though. If you hate it, crash it etc. there will always be a CAAD available.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a '07 systemsix. Its a great bike but the discoloration on the alum/ carbon bond is getting worse each year. I'm pretty sure its just cosmetic and wont shorten the life of the bike. However, between the cosmetic issue and lack of BB30 crank, I've been thinking about looking into a warranty claim. I have a '11 supersix standard as my other bike. 

Should I pursue looking to swap out a frame or stick with the system?

Thanks

Gus


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Could you send us a pic of the 2 junctions? It's hard to say without seeing it.


----------



## johnblue2 (Jan 3, 2012)

love to ride CAAD10  so don't wait and just use CAAD10.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

here is the pic


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

gus68 said:


> here is the pic


Gus...that is indeed purely cosmetic and will NOT affect the frame's integrity at the junction. All of these clear coated frames (SystemSix, Six13 and Slice) developed this to some degree. I believe Cannondale did warranty these back a few years ago but don't know if they still will post-Dorel. Your 2007 frame should indeed have a BB30 bottom bracket though.


----------



## rolle1br (Dec 30, 2010)

I owned and raced a system six last season. I was cut off during a race and went down. Cracked the top tube torsionally. It was the best frame I have ever ridden and I liked it more than my current SuperSix that replaced it. I have crashed my CAAD7 twice and only have slight dents on the TT from the handle bars. I have riddent the CAAD10 and definately like how it feels. I would go for the 10 based on your personal situation......fwiw


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

gus68 said:


> here is the pic


That's not too bad, unless the Rep is real tight with the shop owner or owes him a favor he wont do it.
How is the bottom junction?


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I wont look for a caad10 at this point. I didnt think I had an option for the BB30 as my BB is currently a standard shimano bottom bracket. Is my assumption correct?


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

here is the picture


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

gus68 said:


> my BB is currently a standard shimano bottom bracket. Is my assumption correct?


Yes. This is a BB with external cups. BB30 is integrated in the frame, so everything is internal. You don't see BB cups.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

gus68 said:


> here is the picture


That is probably a BB30 frame with the convertible insert. If you can remove the non drive side crank and cup, you'll know for sure. If you see the bare aluminum BB shell and another circle of silver inside it...it has the BB30 to Standard insert. This means the insert can be removed and you'll be BB30 ready. Btw, all of the 2007 System Sixes were BB30. And the clear coated frames were all BB30 as well.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Trauma


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

*System Six*

I traded my noodly, 2010 Cervelo S2 for this rocket ship:


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

very sweet, how do you like it?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

gus68 said:


> very sweet, how do you like it?


Zero complaints. Every turn of the cranks is met with unadulterated, forward thrust....:thumbsup:


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Did some of the SystemSix frames use HiMod carbon? All or some? 

I'm still thinking of getting a CAAD10 but I have a SystemSix I scored for $400 that I plan to strip and repaint.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> Did some of the SystemSix frames use HiMod carbon? All or some?
> 
> I'm still thinking of getting a CAAD10 but I have a SystemSix I scored for $400 that I plan to strip and repaint.


All 2006 and 2007 models were High-Modulus Carbon. Only 2008 models were not. Production ended in late, 2008.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

The frame I got is BB30 and the red/black paint scheme. Any way to tell the year? Or do I need to email Cannondale my serial number?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Can you post a pic? From your description - the red/black/white System Six is a 2008 non-hi-mod one.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Not a picture of my frame but I have the same exact bike. Picture details say it is a 2007.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> Not a picture of my frame but I have the same exact bike. Picture details say it is a 2007.


You lucked out....that is definitely a 2007 Hi-mod model. If I were you - leave it be and do not respray it. There is absolutely no way you can replicate Cannondale's painstaking, paint process effectively.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> You lucked out....that is definitely a 2007 Hi-mod model. If I were you - leave it be and do not respray it. There is absolutely no way you can replicate Cannondale's painstaking, paint process effectively.


I bought it used in decent shape but it has some paint chips that I don't care for. I also don't care for the stock paint design.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Guys, there are LOTS of System Sixes on eBay, right now at great prices. Find out why this bike still is Cannondale's _*best-kept*_ secret...


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> Guys, there are LOTS of System Sixes on eBay, right now at great prices. Find out why this bike still is Cannondale's _*best-kept*_ secret...


+1. After riding a friend's System I realized I had to get one. It is the closest thing to having a rocket attached to you that I have experienced on a road bike. Just have to finish getting the parts together to complete my build. For $400-500 for a frameset I don't know of anything else that gives as much bang for the buck new or used.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey - it took a lot for me to dump my 2011 Cervelo S2. And, I still don't regret my decision!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Zachariah said:


> Hey - it took a lot for me to dump my 2011 Cervelo S2. And, I still don't regret my decision!


Zac,

You were right the Shamal wheels works perfet with my super six they roll much better than my Ksyrium SL.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Zac,
> 
> You were right the Shamal wheels works perfet with my super six they roll much better than my Ksyrium SL.


Where is the picture, Zamboni?


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

Congrats. I'm still not 100% sure about the CAAD10, but rode my older 2008 Six13 for the first time in a few months. Still can't believe how it accelerates like a rocket, but stays smooth.

I think Cannondale was on to something special with the mixed material frames, but as they no longer do their own manufacturing it's probably cost-prohibitive to find a factory to do "interesting" stuff like combine materials etc.

Great deal on the SystemSix, and post pics when it's done!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Zachariah said:


> Where is the picture, Zamboni?


Here is the latest picture of my bike.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Here is the latest picture of my bike.


Buono, Zamboni!


----------



## bjkfly (Apr 11, 2007)

I vote SystemSix. For what you can get them for used, its the best deal around right now. Although I haven't owned a Caad 10, I still think its a great bike, and would be up for trying one for a while. My system6 is 15 pounds with Sram red, Hed tubies,an Si crank and is stiff as hell. love it love it love it.


----------

